# Schwieriger Netzwerkaufbau m. 2 ISP-Zugängen und Filiago



## Passie1977 (4. Februar 2005)

Habe folgendes Problemnetzwerk in der Planung. (s. Bild) 
6 Rechner sollen ans Internet angebunden werden mit SkyDSL-Unterstützung. Jeder Rechner sollte sich einzeln ins Internet einwählen können. Alle Rechner sollten erstmal einen Zugang zur TK-Anlage (mit ISDN-Router) haben. Siehe Skizze. Ich würde dann 3 Rechner die Freigabe erteilen (mit der entsprechenden Software der TK-Anlage) den ISDN-Router "freizuschalten" und mit den in der Anlage gespeicherten Zugangsdaten sich ins Internet einwählen zu können. (Die Anlage wählt sich alleine ein und trennt auch automatisch). Dabei sollte der Zugang aber auch über den Satellitenproxy laufen. 
Jetzt meine Fragen: Wie kann ich den Rechnern ermöglichen die TK-Anlage zu sehen Da Sie ja an der LAN2-Karte hängen und die TK-Anlage aber an der LAN1 vom Server. Wer kann mir eine "Idiotensichere" Software empfehlen (wenn möglich auf Deutsch und Freeware)? 
Reicht evtl. eine Netzwerkbrücke zu erstellen zwischen LAN1 und LAN2-Karte Welche IP sollte ich dem ISDN-Router zuteilen damit es zum restlichen Netz paßt? Und welche IP gebe ich der LAN1-Karte Und ist die IP der SkyDSL-Karte eigentlich egal oder müßte die evtl. auch geändert werden? Jetzt noch was zu meiner Hardware: Alle Rechner laufen mit Windows XP Home und allen wird eine statische IP zugewiesen. Die ISDN-Karte sollte dann für die anderen 3 Rechner zuständig sein. Die Karte und Software bekomme ich aber erst, ist schon bestellt. Die Karte sollte sich dann mit den anderen Zugangsdaten einwählen und auch mit SkyDSL funktionieren. (beide Zugänge natürlich nicht zeitgleich) Wenn möglich wäre es nicht schlecht wenn alle Rechner jeweils auch die Onlinesitzung der anderen nutzen könnten. Also sozusagen sobald der Server irgendeine Verbindung zum Internet hat das dann alle über diesen Zugang online sein können. Wäre euch dankbar wenn sich jemand damit mal auseinandersetzen könnte und mir ein paar Tips zum Start geben kann. Ich sehe langsam nicht mehr durch und mein Kopf platzt bald. Weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Ich hoffe das ich alles einigermaßen verständlich erklärt habe. Also bis gleich und vielen vielen Dank schon im voraus...


----------



## generador (4. Februar 2005)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist ein Router dafür da das die PC´s nicht selbst einwählen müssen
Aber wieso willst du mit 2 Verbindungen Online gehen
Reicht dir SkyDSL nicht aus
hilf mir mal weiter
Habe mal dir Skizze bissl geändert
Ich würde dir ein 16 Port Switch empfehlen und nicht 2 Kleine


----------



## Passie1977 (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo generador!


Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe. Hab in mehreren Foren gepostet aber keine Reaktion, du bist der erste, da kann ich ja doch noch auf professionelle Hilfe deinerseits hoffen. Also jetzt mal zu meinen "Umständen". Natürlich könnte ich ganz einfach den Router der Telefonanlage nutzen, das tue ich ja auch und ich werde es auch so abändern wie du mir empfohlen hast, sieht auch besser aus mit der Zusammenstellung! 
Ich brauche 2-Zugänge weil 3 Computer sich mit einem Zugang einwählen und die anderen mit einem anderen Zugang (hat was mit der bezahlerei und dem Überblick zu tun) Einmal 120h von T-Online und einmal mit 60h. Ich gehe überwiegend abends ca. 2-3h rein und die 2 anderen Rechner auch, da sind die Stunden schnell weg. Und die anderen 3 Rechner (Familienmitglieder) gehen mehr tagsüber mal rein.
Ich kann aber in der Telefonanlage nur einmal die Zugangsdaten eingeben und ständig umschreiben wollte ich auch nicht. Also wenn ich das so zusammenschalte wie du es aufgezeichnet hast müßte die eine variante erstmal gehen. Einer von den drei'n wählt sich ein und die anderen können mitsurfen. (auch mit SkyDSL wenn ich den Proxy-Server mit angebe) Wie mache ich das jetzt das sich die anderen über den Server automatisch einwählen können (über Fritz! ISDN) und die Onlineverbindung dann bei den anderen auch angezeigt wird, damit die auch wissen wer grad online ist. Ist das irgendwie möglich?  Und welche IP's gebe ich jetzt den Clients Also Gateway und DNS. Welche IP sollte die Telefonanlage haben Hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen, ich werde dann später hoffentlich mit der Post die ganze restliche Hardware noch bekommen um den Server fertig einzurichten und die ISDN-Karte einzubauen, damit ich's gleich ausprobieren kann..


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

Also ich denke wenn du einen Rechner mit der ISDN Karte als Router nutzen willst können die anderen überhaupt nicht einwählen sondern nur der Rechner der die Karte drin hat
Am logischsten wäre ein direkter Proxy Server so wie JanaServer
Ich diesen Rechner die ISDN Karte rein und dann kannst du einstellein wann er welche Verbindung nutzen soll
Das heißt das er Mittags z.b. nur die ISDN nutzt und Abends nur Sky-DSL
Dann bräuchtest auch nur noch einen Server und nur den Proxy im IE EInstellen


----------

